# Rod Rocker for Pier Fishing - Homemade



## BigBSC (10 mo ago)

Anyone have any ideas or build instructions to make a homemade rod rocker for pier jigging? Going pier fishing in a couple of weeks and looking for ideas.....

I have a Attwood Heavy Duty Rod that I think I can modify into a rocker.

Best Regards.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

BigBSC said:


> Anyone have any ideas or build instructions to make a homemade rod rocker for pier jigging? Going pier fishing in a couple of weeks and looking for ideas.....
> 
> I have a Attwood Heavy Duty Rod that I think I can modify into a rocker.
> 
> Best Regards.


Are you talking about the ones that are used with long rods that jig Straw rigs for Spanish?


----------



## BigBSC (10 mo ago)

Yes, exactly. I saw a few posts on other sites where people mentioned this but no pictures or materials used. I know there are a few out there commercially but looking for an expensive solution.


----------



## BigBSC (10 mo ago)

inexpensive solution...sorry


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

BigBSC said:


> inexpensive solution...sorry


This is the only one Ive seen on piers... If you have access to a metal shop you can probably make one yourself. Ive seen an Asian couple on Jennettes Pier Slay the Spanish with them.










Jigging Rod Rockers-Saltwater pier fishing device carbon steel unit | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Jigging Rod Rockers-Saltwater pier fishing device carbon steel unit at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

